# 2012 R3 Fitment question



## nismoduc (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm 5'8" with about 29-30 inseam and getting ready to pick up an R3. Bike shop told me I'm in between and I should be ok in a 51 or 54......ofcourse they only had the 54 in stock. Rode it in a parking lot but might as well not have ridden it because I couldn't tell anything by the parking lot test. I got a longer torso and arms length are on the shorter to normal range. Information might be a bit vague but any information from all you gurus is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm 5'6 in the old system and ride a 51 (small) R3, which fits me well, I'm guessing you could ride either size depending on your preference but medium may be more your size.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Well sizing also is related to what type of cycling you are doing. If you are wanting more aggressive stance, smaller frame to throw around turns, then a smaller one would be in order. The larger of the size would be a tad more comfortable and could be set up differently once your riding style has changed. There are many varibles to look at before you make your decision. If you feel your LBS is trying to push the size in stock at ya, then maybe look around at another shop to see what other shops say in your sizing.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am 5'6"-5'7" as well and ride a 51. I also can fit both the 51 and 54. For Cervelo, there isn' a huge difference between the 51 and 54 unlike Felt and some other brands (check Cervelo's sizing chart). To figure out which size works best for you, however, you are probably going to need to find a shop or shops near you that have both (I have had to go to multiple shops in the same day to test both sizes) and ride them the same day (or better yet back to back). This difference will most like be the most significant on longer rides (you could start to feel cramped on a 51 if it is actually too small for you or too stretched out on a 54 if that's a little too big, etc.). I went with the 51 and it works just fine with the right set up. My guess is that, like me, your best fit is probably a 52 from Specialized or Trek, but they don't make R3s unfortunately


----------

